# 07 vampire party menu; opinions please



## gennifyr

I made a lot of food last year. Like enough to feed a small town. Of course even though everyone oohed and ahhed over it, it went largely untouched. So this year I've really been debting the food. I'm going to make everything from scratch again but the number of dishes and amounts will be scaled back a lot.

Here's what I think I'm going to make;

clotted blood martinis
shrimp brain spread with assorted crackers
shrimp cocktail
meat head
veggie platter
witch finger cookies
deviled eggs
caviar moons (caviar/sour cream/toast)
truffles (raspberry chocolate drizzled with red chocolate, plain chocolate rolled in coconut and plain chocolate drizzled with white chocolate)

Any thoughts?


----------



## jackielantern

It all sounds good.

Rather than duplicating the shrimp what about a spinach dip with bread in place of the shrimp cocktail.


----------



## Lilly

sounds good to go to me
if you are looking for ideas? in the blood color theme
maybe spicy crab brain dip instead of shrimp dip 
bloody marys of course
variety tray-sausages-sliced and stick bits,cheeses cubes,mozz sticks,crab, with cocktail and a mustard dip
bloody taco tray- just a reg taco dip tray with blended salsa drizzled top
you can always make your dips for veggie tray red with food color
maybe color your sour cream also

I make alot of deviled eggs (about 100 halves) - reg and then a reg with crab in it.
they always go.
Ghoul Luck


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice ideas!!


----------



## gennifyr

I changed my menu which I'm sure I'll do again a million times before the party.

It is currently;

tapenade on toasts
caviar moons
tomato mozza bites
shrimp cocktail

clotted blood shooters

chocolate covered strawberries 
sugar cookies coated with black sugar

I can't do any more than one drink and I need another non meat/fish appetizer that is either black and red. I already have have olives and tomatoes and can't think of anything that would fit. I'm trying to make things that people can just grab and go because the dips that I made last year weren't touched.


----------



## Lilly

you could always make vampire fingers in either breadstick or cookie dough ..use food color to dye dough
if using breadstick dough u can also roll in a red spice like paprika or black sesame seeds

deviled eggs same thing use food color to dye the filling


----------



## IshWitch

It all sounds yummy!
I make meatballs and have a bring a dish and BYOB party. Helps hold the costs down.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Hmm. 

Stealing a recipe idea from Martha Stewart, you can turn anything "sticky" black with poppyseeds. She does it with a cheeseball, but you just need to use your imagination (garlic / veggie cream cheese spread on vegetables or crackers; thick guacamole on pita chips or pumpernickel...anything thick and spreadable should hold it).

For red, you could make something with a red pepper hummus (though they tend to go a bit more orange than red). Sorry I couldn't be more help!


----------



## glamgurl36

how do you make clotted blood martinis????


----------



## gennifyr

I haven't tried this recipe so I have no idea how it'll turn out but this is how it goes;

1 shot vodka
1 shot water
several drops of grenadine 
cubes of raspberry jello

The vodka is supposed to tear up the jello making it looked like blood clots. I'm going to do a trial one before the night of the party.


----------



## glamgurl36

sounds fun, ill have to give it a try..thanks


----------

